# "Nicking" above a node to induce new branch growth



## Jace (Jan 12, 2015)

What is the proper practice for this, in regard to good branch structure coming off the trunk?
Simply a nick with a knife blade 1/2" above node, maybe just thru the bark layer?
Any particular angle of "nick"?
Does the chosen dormant bud need to "look" more lateral than an upright, as to later have a stronger branch, or do they all basically look the same at the time of nicking?


12' tall soft maple, looking to build better scaffolding branches...


----------

